# River Guide Missing In Grand Canyon



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

The NPS at Grand Canyon National Park put out the following press release on the afternoon of June 3, 2015. FYI, tom

*News Release Date:* June 3, 2015 
*Contact:* Emily Davis, 928-525-6490 
*Contact:* Kirby-Lynn Shedlowski, 928-606-9905 

Grand Canyon, Ariz.–On Tuesday, June 2 at approximately 8 pm the National Park Service received a satellite phone call from a commercial river trip reporting a missing guide at River Mile 213 near Pumpkin Springs.

Morgan Heimer of Cody, WY was reported missing by a member of the river trip following a hike. Heimer is described as a 22 year old male, 6' tall, blond hair, blue eyes and was last seen wearing a dark-colored Astral personal flotation device, a blue plaid long sleeve shirt, a pair of Chaco sandals, a maroon baseball cap, and brightly colored shorts. Morgan was also carrying a purple water bottle with him when he was last seen. Heimer is working as a guide for Tour West and the group was on day 6 of an 8 day trip when Heimer went missing.

The National Park Service is currently conducting a Search and Rescue operation. A missing persons investigation is on-going. No further information is available at this time.Any individual with information on the location of Morgan Heimer should contact National Park Service Tipline at 928-638-7840.

The National Park Service notes:

Morgan Heimer 
22 year old male 
Height 6’0” 
Weight 175 lbs 
Blonde Hair, Blue Eyes 

Morgan was last seen wearing a dark-colored Astral personal flotation device, a blue plaid long sleeve shirt, a pair of Chaco sandals, a maroon baseball cap, and brightly colored shorts. Morgan was also carrying a purple water bottle with him when he was last seen. 

Morgan was last seen on Tuesday, June 2nd, 2015 around river mile 213, near Pumpkin Springs.

If you have any information regarding Morgan Heimer, please contact NPS Tip Line 928-638-7840


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Update from the NPS:

*Update: Guide Still Missing on Colorado River within Grand Canyon National Park*

Grand Canyon News Release 
Release date: Immediate

Contact(s): Emily Davis; Kirby-Lynn Shedlowski

Phone number(s): 928-525-6490; 928-606-9905

Date: June 4, 2015 

*Grand Canyon, Ariz.* – A Grand Canyon National Park search and rescue mission continues for Morgan Heimer of Cody, WY who went missing June 2 at River Mile 213 on the Colorado River.

Today’s responding resources include three ground teams and one river team. The search area is located near River Mile 213, also known as Pumpkin Springs. The search and rescue teams will battle heat, thick stands of tamarisk, boulders, and other difficult terrain, as well as deep water with a strong current. At this time, search teams have found no clues or signs of Heimer.

Heimer of Cody, WY was reported missing by a member of the river trip following a hike. Heimer is described as a 22 year old male, 6’ tall, blond hair, blue eyes. He was last seen wearing a
dark-colored Astral personal flotation device, a blue plaid long sleeve shirt, a pair of Chaco sandals, a maroon baseball cap, and brightly colored shorts. Morgan was also carrying a purple water bottle with him when he was last seen. Heimer is working as a guide for Tour West and the group was on day 6 of an 8 day trip when Heimer went missing.

In addition to the search and rescue operation, the National Park Service is also conducting a missing persons investigation. No further information is available at this time. Any individual with information on the location of Morgan Heimer should contact the National Park Service Tipline at 928-638-7840.


​ -NPS-​ Public Affairs Office
Grand Canyon National Park


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Hoping for a good result here.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Jeeze wow.... Super positive vibes out to Tours West and the missing guide.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed. There is some convoluted rock/terrain around that spot and one can only hope for the best. What a nightmare for everyone involved.

Phillip


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

Prayers and positive vibes to all parties involved.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

NPS ran another release. Still looking... FYI, tom 

Grand Canyon News Release
Release date: Immediate

Contact(s): Emily Davis; Kirby-Lynn Shedlowski

Phone number(s): 928-525-6490; 928-606-9905

Date: June 5, 2015 

Rangers Still Searching for Missing Guide on Colorado River

Grand Canyon, Ariz. – A Grand Canyon National Park search mission continues for Morgan Heimer of Cody, WY who went missing June 2 at River Mile 213 on the Colorado River.

A river search team focused efforts today along the river and shore in the search area and will continue search activities over the weekend. The search area is located near River Mile 213, also known as Pumpkin Springs. At this time, the investigation into Heimer’s disappearance is ongoing.

A member of Heimer’s river trip reported him missing to the National Park Service at 7:26 pm on June 2 . Heimer is described as a 22 year old male, 6’ tall, blond hair, blue eyes. He was last seen wearing a dark-colored Astral personal flotation device, a blue plaid long sleeve shirt, a pair of Chaco sandals, a maroon baseball cap, and brightly colored shorts. He was also carrying a purple water bottle with him when he was last seen. Heimer is working as a guide for Tour West.

In addition to the search operation, the National Park Service is also conducting a missing persons investigation. No further information is available at this time. Any individual with information on the location of Morgan Heimer should contact the National Park Service Tipline at 928-638-7840.

-NPS-
Public Affairs Office
Grand Canyon National Park


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

From the Tour West Family, thanks for the positive vibes. Morgan is a trainee, this is his first year training.
It is very confusing how he can be missing and still wearing his PFD.
We lost a guide, Sabra Jones 13 years ago. I really hope this has a happy ending.
Tom


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Teacher and Friend of Morgan Heimer*

Morgan attended a semester abroad with a program I direct in Chile fall 2013. I was both his kayak coach and leadership teacher that semester. I have always contended that of all of the students he is the one I would hire first. Morgan is more than a kayak athlete. Morgan is the most giving student I have experienced. Always thinking of others first a true team player. He is likable, strong, a great athlete, intelligent, a worker, a person seeking to progress... It was shocking and sad when Morgan's mother Lisa wrote asking for our prayers a few days ago. 
Morgan's peers and teachers at Patagonia Study Abroad have been praying, or sending positive vibes, or meditating or whatever our personal beliefs may be to Morgan ever since that moment. At this point we are hoping Morgan is hanging on somewhere waiting for help to arrive and that help discovers him soon. 
Our thoughts go out to the Heimer's and everyone whom knows and loves Morgan. And to Tour West, as you know Morgan is truly a remarkable person. Please keep your faith and strength. 
With much love and hope. 
David Hughes


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

David, Thank you for that very wonderful recollection. Folks that worked with Morgan last year in Idaho have nothing but praise for him. The trip is off the water, and the Trip Leader was to visit with the family yesterday. Respectfully yours, tom


----------

